# Installation Dual-boot avec Manjaro

## obelix6603

Bonjour,

Je suis déjà sous Manjaro.

J'aimerais installer Gentoo en dual-boot.

Mais comme vous le savez, il y a un problème de compatibilité de Grub entre toutes les autres distributions et le grub des distributions basées sur Arch.

Ma question est celle-ci :

Puis-je faire une installation de Gentoo sans installer son grub et laisser la main au grub de Manjaro qui avec ospreober reconnaîtrait Gento lors d'un update-grub ou est-ce tout simplement impossible ?

Merci à toutes et tous.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## guitou

Hello.

J'ai un doute sur la partie osprober (je crois bien que c'est pour détecter les systèmes autres que Linux).

Pour les options possibles:

Avec 2 disques distincts seulement, tu pourrais avoir une partition /boot et un grub specifiques à chaque distro sur chacun des disques (et choix du disque de demarrage au boot).

Sinon, il faut choisir sur quel système gérer grub effectivement, et sur l'autre se contenter de monter la partition /boot pour y copier les fichiers idoines (kernel, config, system.map, voire initrd).

Ou alors, il faut se pencher sur l'option chainloader, qui bien utilisée te permettrait de basculer d'un grub a l'autre.

++

Gi)

----------

## obelix6603

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai que deux disques. Un SSD et un HDD.

Mon SSD est partitionné de la sorte :

1 partition de 1 Go en fat32 marqué boot, esp ;

1 partition / pour ma manjaro ;

1 partition / prête à accueillir Gentoo.

Mon deuxième HDD a une capacité de 3 To qui est divisé en 2.

1 partition de 1,5 To qui contient mon /home de Manjaro et

1 partition de 1,5 To qui contiendrait mon /home de Gentoo.

Je n'ai pas créé de swap étant donné que je dispose de 16 Go de RAM.

Donc ma question demeure la même : puis-je installer Gentoo sans installer son Grub dans la / du SSD et laisser la main au grub de Manjaro à cause de l'img qui est présente dans les architectures du grub des Archlinux etc.

Car si j'installe le grub de Gentoo, à chaque màj du noyau et à chaque update-grub, le fichier img du grub de Manjaro sera effacé. Donc, je serai obligé de redémarrer sur un live de Manjaro, chrooter et réinstaller le grub. Ce qui est assez ennuyant   :Sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

J'ai jamais entendu parler de problème de compabilité entre le gru de arch et une autre distribution. Pour moi, tu dois pouvoir utiliser le grub de ta manjaro pour booter ta Gentoo. Le point de vigilence est du côté du couple BIOS legacy ou uefi où il te faudra choisir le type de boot que ta Manjaro.

Une autre solution moins élégante, mais qui peut ponctuellement te dépanner si tu choisis de l'UEFI pour ta Gentoo, c'est d'utiliser rEFInd qui propose un bootloader que tu peux graver sur un CD-ROM ou une image pour clef USB (les 2 sont proposés sur leur site).

----------

## sdauth

En n'utilisant que le seul GRUB de ta Manjaro, tu peux créer une entrée custom.

Sur ta Manjaro donc, dans :

```
/etc/grub.d/40_custom

```

```
#!/bin/sh

exec tail -n +3 $0

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

insmod keylayouts

keymap fr

menuentry "Boot Gentoo" {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      search --set=root --fs-uuid *UUID du /root de Gentoo sur ton SSD*

      linux  /boot/vmlinuz root=UUID=*UUID du /root de Gentoo sur ton SSD* resume=UUID=*UUID du /swap si tu en as un*

      initrd /boot/initramfs

}
```

Puis un coup de "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" pour que l'entrée soit prise en compte.

A noter que pour ne pas avoir à refaire l'entrée en cas màj du kernel sur Gentoo, mon kernel et mon initramfs ont un symlink dans /boot. Si tu utilises genkernel, tu as une option pour générer les symlink automatiquement. Sinon manuellement :

```
ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-4.14.162-gentoo /boot/vmlinuz

ln -s /boot/initramfs-4.14.162-gentoo /boot/initramfs
```

----------

